# My Tanks



## Fish_Man

I finally had time to take a picture of my tanks with my M.T.S.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Great! Could you make more pictures


----------



## arktixan

I can't wait til I get my own place eventually... I want to have a room dedicated to tanks.


----------



## Fish_Man

arktixan said:


> I can't wait til I get my own place eventually... I want to have a room dedicated to tanks.


ya but I have to clean everything not just the fish tank now....  not fun!


----------



## jen_jen_ng

Finally~ I get to see a glimpse of your tanks (and how servere is your MTS)  
Look forward to seeing some more pics! (perhaps individually)

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## AquariAM

Fish_Man said:


> ya but I have to clean everything not just the fish tank now....  not fun!


Until you discover the secret that it is possible to exist at a significantly more relaxed standard of "clean" than existed in your family home prior to your striking out on your own 

Just keep those water changes up.


----------



## PACMAN

MORE PICS NEEDED! I want Full Tank Shots of each of your aquariums!!!!


----------



## Fish_Man

one day  


still setting up the last tank


----------



## PACMAN

Fish_Man said:


> one day
> 
> still setting up the last tank


i look forward to this day!


----------



## Fish_Man

PACMAN said:


> i look forward to this day!


hehe

its nothing special trust me.... doesn't look that nice either compare to a lot of other people's tanks on this forum


----------



## PACMAN

I want to see the various representations of themes you have.

you should make a contest. "Which full tank shot belongs to which tank theme?" !


----------



## Fish_Man

PACMAN said:


> I want to see the various representations of themes you have.
> 
> you should make a contest. "Which full tank shot belongs to which tank theme?" !


you have to use a lot of imagination to fit each theme  .

I named each tank but that's using my imagination so its hard to say if it truly is what it is.


----------



## PACMAN

lol then we shall have to wait and see


----------



## Fish_Man

updated picture


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Wow, it's a real fish room


----------



## Fish_Man

igor.kanshyn said:


> Wow, it's a real fish room


small fish room..

you see the moss balls you gave me in the bottom left tank 

I'll also need everyone's help with my themes, I keep changing things up and the themes don't make sense anymore... lol


----------



## PACMAN

Alright Fish_Man, lets see if i can get most of them right.

Starting bottom Left: driftwood moss theme, mountain cave theme, rocky theme??, no theme, mayyybe hawaii.

Starting top Left(lit ones only): Pyramid, dunno, fake plant, dunno.


did I pass or fail?


----------



## camboy012406

wow, so many tanks im just wondering how much is your electric bill cost


----------



## Fish_Man

PACMAN said:


> Alright Fish_Man, lets see if i can get most of them right.
> 
> Starting bottom Left: driftwood moss theme, mountain cave theme, rocky theme??, no theme, mayyybe hawaii.
> 
> Starting top Left(lit ones only): Pyramid, dunno, fake plant, dunno.
> 
> did I pass or fail?


bottom line you did pretty well

top line so so


----------



## Fish_Man

camboy012406 said:


> wow, so many tanks im just wondering how much is your electric bill cost


I don't think its a lot compare to other people that have a lot more tanks or saltwater tanks


----------



## Twiggles

mega fish room


----------



## PACMAN

Fish_Man said:


> bottom line you did pretty well
> 
> top line so so


lol yea, i was thinking i was doing pretty well after i finished the bottom, but then I ran out of steam and was like uhoh, so much for being a showoff


----------



## Fish_Man

PACMAN said:


> lol yea, i was thinking i was doing pretty well after i finished the bottom, but then I ran out of steam and was like uhoh, so much for being a showoff


good try tho!

redid some of the tanks so I'll post up the pics when I get them uploaded.


----------



## PACMAN

sweet! I get a chance to redeem myself!


----------



## Fish_Man

PACMAN said:


> sweet! I get a chance to redeem myself!


lol.. you have a chance to help me rename my tanks!


----------



## Fish_Man

These pictures were probably taken few weeks to a month old, some of them have changed a bit.

Tank #2 - rocks were taken out
Tank #5 - added more rocks
Tank #10 - more plants added

If you guys could help me rename my themes that would be great!

Thanks


----------



## Fish_Man

Thanks again


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

I'm loving tank #2


----------



## PACMAN

Tank 2= Mayan/Aztek Temple Theme


----------



## Fish_Man

PACMAN said:


> Tank 2= Mayan/Aztek Temple Theme


Tank 2 got changed recently, no more rocks in it.. just plants and a piece of driftwood


----------



## PACMAN

Fish_Man said:


> Tank 2 got changed recently, no more rocks in it.. just plants and a piece of driftwood


DOH! so much for that name of a theme


----------



## Fish_Man

PACMAN said:


> DOH! so much for that name of a theme


I like it tho.. too bad I can't apply it to any other tank


----------



## PACMAN

Fish_Man said:


> I like it tho.. too bad I can't apply it to any other tank


you can always put the rocks back in.. mwahahahahaha


----------



## Fish_Man

PACMAN said:


> you can always put the rocks back in.. mwahahahahaha


hahah no way!! took me two hours just to get the rocks out and clean the mess it created!!

I wanted the rocks in the new tank I'm setting up anyways


----------



## Fish_Man

Tank #14

Tank was purchased on this forum.


----------



## PACMAN

lol hexagarden. good name!


----------



## Riceburner

Which one are the labs in?


----------



## Fish_Man

Riceburner said:


> Which one are the labs in?


tank 3 and 4


----------



## Holidays

Nice, did you attached some moss to the driftwood? getting shrimps next?


----------



## Fish_Man

Holidays said:


> Nice, did you attached some moss to the driftwood? getting shrimps next?


Yes I attached some moss to the driftwood. I already have some shrimp in another tank that I transfer them over last night and redoing that tank the shrimps were in for my plecos


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Fish_Man said:


> Tank #14
> 
> Tank was purchased on this forum.


It's a good one.


----------



## Fish_Man

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's a good one.


Thanks!


----------



## camboy012406

Fish_Man said:


> hahah no way!! took me two hours just to get the rocks out and clean the mess it created!!
> 
> you know fish_man sometimes you complete my day.lol everytime I see your name nn this forum makes me laugh.lol coz I always remember the hours you spend cleaning your aquariums.


----------



## Fish_Man

camboy012406 said:


> Fish_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahah no way!! took me two hours just to get the rocks out and clean the mess it created!!
> 
> you know fish_man sometimes you complete my day.lol everytime I see your name nn this forum makes me laugh.lol coz I always remember the hours you spend cleaning your aquariums.
> 
> 
> 
> haha yes.. I wish there is some way around the cleaning...
> 
> Seems easier to just get one giant tank rather than a bunch of smaller ones
Click to expand...


----------

